# Formeron vs letro



## CG (Sep 27, 2014)

Wanted your opinions. On letro vs formeron

I ran formeron when I was on prop, and kept bloat/gyno under control pretty well. 

I was less on top of dosing my letro (had a lot of travel) and used it during a test e cycle, felt like gyno and bloat was higher.

 I know running with different esters and dosing protocols is a terrible way to judge my AI's, which is why I'm asking you fine folks


----------

